# water changes



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

how often should i change the water in my tank? and does it make a difference if i change it say once a week instead of once every couple weeks


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I change 25% every Friday.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I change 30% about every 5 days. 2 weeks may be a little too long. Your fish will grow faster and bigger the more you change your water.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I change 30% about every 5 days. 2 weeks may be a little too long. Your fish will grow faster and bigger the more you change your water.


 just make sure to treat the water for chlorine and not change more than 40% at a time do that it doesnt drastically change water parameters on your fish

auto water changers are the way to go, see the saved topics forum


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> how often should i change the water in my tank? and does it make a difference if i change it say once a week instead of once every couple weeks


 If you want them to grow fast more water changes is the key.
I agree with nate.

MAD


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

30-35% weekly!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

30-35% weekly!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Bigwil76543210 said:
> 
> 
> > how often should i change the water in my tank? and does it make a difference if i change it say once a week instead of once every couple weeks
> ...


 I can honestly say my cariba had their gorwth slow down when they got to about 6.5" and then I added the water changer and the growth picked right back up and now the same two are about 9.5"


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> how often should i change the water in my tank? and does it make a difference if i change it say once a week instead of once every couple weeks


 of coure it makes a difference.


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

20% once every week.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I go 20-25% a week but I plan on doing 5gallons a daily. Hopefully I can get good results.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have my water changer set to change about 33% of the water per week


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

It is good to change the water every week, but it is OK to leave it for a while - every month or so, as long as you monitor the water conditions and dont let them get too bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I do about 20-25% per week.


----------

